# Windows 7 Install-Fehler 0x80070570. Ich komme nicht weiter. Wer kann helfen?



## melanie2323 (9. Dezember 2011)

Hi Leute,

ich habe mir ein neuen Rechner mit den folgenden Komonenten gebaut:

Prozessor: i7 2600k
CPU-Kühler: Thermalright HR-02 Macho 
Mainboard: Asrock Z68 Pro3
Arbeitsspeicher: Corsair XMS3 (2 Riegel a 4gb)
Festplatte: Samsung SpinPoint F3 HD103SJ 
Laufwerk: LG BH10LS30 Blu-Ray Brenner
Netzteil: Be quiet BQT E8-400W 

Bei der Betriebssystem Installation von Windows 7 kommt der Fehler 0x80070570.
Habe gegoogelt und meistens soll es an den Arbeitsspeicher liegen. Da ich 2 a 4gb Rams habe, habe ich es mit einem Riegel probiert, verschiedene Slots getestet, umgesteckt, Festplatte formatiert......, doch immer kommt der gleiche Fehler. Habe es schon x-male probiert.

2 Links zur Fehlermeldung falls eine davon nicht funktionieren sollte:
Kostenlos Bilder hochladen | img4web.com
http://www.bilderload.com/bild/157946/img1507G0NZR.jpg

Ich hoffe, jemand weiß einen Rat, da ich keine Ideen mehr habe und nicht vorankomme.


----------



## Hatuja (9. Dezember 2011)

Mir würde da spontan 4 Dinge einfallen:
Ist der Installations-Datenträger ok?
Ist ggf. das Laufwerk ok?
Ist die HDD ok?
Hast du versucht, die HDD zu partitionieren?  Wenn ja, kann es passieren, dass wenn du die Partitionen im Setup gleich alle Formatierst, er nicht mehr genug Platz für seine 100MB Bootmanager Partition hat. Eigentlich sollte er dich darauf hinweisen, tut er aber erfahrungsgemäß nicht immer und wirft dann beim Kopieren einen Fehler.


----------



## melanie2323 (9. Dezember 2011)

Die CD, die Festplatte und das Laufwerk ist ok. Es gibt 2 Paritionen. Eine 100MB und eine mit dem Rest auf dem ich versuche das Betriebssystem zu installieren. 
Immer die bekannte Fehlermeldung


----------



## KonterSchock (9. Dezember 2011)

das liegt 100&1% an  denn laufwerken oder an der cd, hatte das auch mal da war mein stick im arsch (installiere win win7 übern stick) hab ein neuen gekauft und neu angefertigt sie da es ging! 
also es kann sein das es am laufwerk liegt kann aber auch sein das es an deiner platte liegt oder an der cd.


----------



## KonterSchock (9. Dezember 2011)

bau dir ein neuen win7 stick USB stick (4GB benötigt) mit diesen tool. 
WinToFlash - Install Windows From USB - Download Page
geht auf jedenfall  0.7.0020 beta
ich mach das auch immer so ,mit dem tool, die instal läuft auch viel schneller als mit dem DVD laufwerk.


----------



## melanie2323 (9. Dezember 2011)

Leider weiß ich nichtmal wie man  eine Boot USB macht. Habe gerade geschaut ob ich im Bios einstellen  kann das es vom USB Booten soll. Habe dazu leider auch nichts gefunden.  Kann nur Festplatte oder Laufwerk auswählen.


----------



## KonterSchock (9. Dezember 2011)

ganz einfach lad dir das tool runter alles andere macht das tool du musst nur lesen was sache ist, und auf weiter klicken. einfacher kann man es nicht machen. finde ich! ach ja das Tool ist kostenlos!


----------



## KonterSchock (9. Dezember 2011)

warte ich zeig dir wie das aussehen muss.


----------



## mickythebeagle (9. Dezember 2011)

Das DVDzuUSb Tool von Microsoft macht alles selber.
Nur Tool runterladen, Installieren. http://wudt.codeplex.com/releases/view/37074
Dann die Passende Windows-7 Iso runterladen. Den Link bekommste wenn wir wissen welche Version ?
Tool ausführen und warten.
Rechner mit eingestecktem Stick starten, F11 Drücken und den Stick im Boot Menue auswählen.


----------



## KonterSchock (9. Dezember 2011)

@*mickythebeagle *
 leider macht das DVDzuUSb Tool von Microsoft oft mals faxen.

hier kannst du das Tool von Ms laden Windows 7 USB/DVD Download Tool - Download - CHIP Online hab ich damals am anfang auch gehabt bis es faxen gemacht hat!


----------



## mickythebeagle (9. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab damit mehr als 100 Rechner neu aufgesetzt, jedesmal Verschieden Versionen von Windoof.
Also bei mir gings immer


----------



## KonterSchock (9. Dezember 2011)

ja wenns geht warum nicht! für mich zweite wahl jeder das seine, ich berate nur was ich 100% weis und selbst gemacht hab.


----------



## KonterSchock (9. Dezember 2011)

@*mickythebeagle* wenn du schon so dabei bist kannst du ja auch die boot vorgänge erklären ,weil wenn die das mit dem booten so läst das immer der stick als erstes bootet fängt die installation immer wieder von vorne an. deswegen kläre es ,du hast es doch schon auf 100 rechnern gemacht!


----------



## mickythebeagle (9. Dezember 2011)

Wenn er die Bootreihenfolge nicht ändert, bzw.auf DVD/HDD hat tritt der ASRock Bootmanager nicht in Kraft.
Der kommt erst nach dem F11 beim Booten, also startet er nur einmal vom USB-Stick


----------



## KonterSchock (9. Dezember 2011)

@*melanie2323* hats geklappt? die tips vom *@mickythebeagle* sind auch gut! ich bin aufs ergebnis gespannt.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/6101-mickythebeagle.html


----------



## melanie2323 (9. Dezember 2011)

Vielen Dank für die Tipps. Werde ich auf jeden Fall mal morgen probieren, da ich jetzt leider weg muss. Ich hoffe mal das es klappt. 
Sollte ich ne Windows 7 aus dem Netz ziehen oder meine für den USB verwenden?


----------



## KonterSchock (10. Dezember 2011)

deine orignale windows7 CD nutzen.


----------



## melanie2323 (11. Dezember 2011)

Hi Leute,

leider hat es nicht geklappt Welchen Fehler mache ich??

Den Tip von mickythebeagle konnte ich erst gar nicht machen, weil ich nicht weiß wie man die Windows7 CD als ISO Datei speichert. Wäre schön wenn das jemand noch erklären könnte.

Die Anleitung von KonterSchock habe ich gemacht. Das Programm ist echt kinderleicht hat aber leider auch nicht funktioniert. Im Bios wurde sogar der USB erkannt, den ich als ersten Bootvorgang ausgewählt habe. Aber leider öffnet sich beim Booten immer der Bios automatisch (ohne auf F2 zu drücken) anstatt vom USB hochzubooten. 
Was mach ich falsch??



PS: Als Voraussetzung für ein USB Boot hies es ja, dass man ein 4GB USB braucht. Das habe ich zwar, aber die Speicherkapazität ist ja in Wirklichkeit immer kleiner. Mein 4GB Stick hat z.B unter Eigenschaften 3,75 GB. Nicht das dies das Problem ist.


----------



## melanie2323 (11. Dezember 2011)

Please Help!!!


----------



## Softy (11. Dezember 2011)

Wenn Du während des Startvorgangs F8 drückst, kannst Du das Boot Medium auswählen (also den USB Stick). Bei manchen Boards ist das auch die F11-Taste.


----------



## melanie2323 (11. Dezember 2011)

Also wie gesagt hopst der automatisch wieder zurück ins Bios auch wenn ich über F11 den USB auswähle.

Was soll ich machen?


----------



## KonterSchock (12. Dezember 2011)

dein bios startet weil du dein stick sprich USB/uefi eingestellt hast, stell mal alles wieder so ein wie gehabt sprich Boot 1.DVD boot - 2.Festplatte ,deaktiviere alles andere dann wende das an was softy geschrieben hat, kinderleicht! das BootUp-NumLock muss auf on stehen.

wenn du dein stick korrekt erstellt hast mit dem tool , und dein board das nicht startet liegt es an deiner bios einstellung sprich (boot option) 100%. achte drauf das bei dein usb stick nur der name vom stick da steht und nicht der name und am ende UEFI steht , das muss du beachten sonst start dein bios jedes mal weil es denkt das du vom stick updaten möchtest, du hast die option nur dein stick zu starten ohne UEFI.


----------



## melanie2323 (12. Dezember 2011)

Hi Danke für die Tipps. Ich komme aber leider nicht weiter 

Was ich bis jetzt gemacht habe:
- Ram Speicher überprüft (keine Fehler)
- Slots gewechselt, auch mal mit nur einem Ram probiert (gleicher Fehler)
- Andere Festplatte probiert (gleicher Fehler)
- Andere Satasteckplätze im Motherboard probiert (gleicher Fehler)
- Alles im Bios bis auf die jeweilige Platte auf Disable gestellt (gleicher Fehler)
- alle USB Geräte ausgestöbselt und probiert (gleicher Fehler)
- Versucht mit dem USB zu Booten mit den Varianten WinToFlash und DVDzuUSb Tool von Microsoft, wobei das leider nicht geklappt hat. Im Bios wurde sogar der USB erkannt, den ich als ersten Bootvorgang ausgewählt habe (nicht USB/uefi). Aber leider öffnet sich beim Booten immer der Bios automatisch (ohne auf F2 zu drücken) anstatt vom USB hochzubooten. Alle Bootvarianten im Bios getestet ohne Erfolg

 Heute habe ich eine alte Windows XP Cd rausgekramt und siehe da die funktioniert.

An was kann es liegen??


----------



## KonterSchock (12. Dezember 2011)

hast du das neuste bios drauf? hmmm also ich weis bei dir nicht weiter.


----------



## melanie2323 (12. Dezember 2011)

ich auch nicht


----------



## melanie2323 (12. Dezember 2011)

Oder doch Speicherprobleme weil meine hier nicht aufgelistet sind:
ASRock > Products > Z68 Pro3 > Memory Support List


----------



## KonterSchock (12. Dezember 2011)

hmmm es könnte aber es könnte auch nicht! hmmm was hast du denn für ram?

also dieser ram ist gelistet http://www.hardwareschotte.de/preisvergleich/8GB-2er-Kit-G-SKILL-Sniper-F3-14900CL9D-8GBSR-p20756819


----------



## melanie2323 (13. Dezember 2011)

Hi KontorSchock,

Ich habe die Installation heute wieder mit dem gleichen USB versucht und es hat geklappt Endlich habe ich das Betriebssystem drauf.

Jetzt aber ein anderes Problem Ich habe nach allen Einstellungen ein Windows-Update machen lassen und die Mainboard Treiber CD installieren lassen. Nach Neustart ist der Bildschirm schwarz 

Monitor ist mit HDMI Kabel verbunden. Wenn ich mein LCD mit DVI ans Rechner verbinde funktioniert alles normal aber warum nicht mein Monitor mit HDMI?? Wenn ich im abgesicherten Modus hochfahre funktioniert der Monitor. Ich habe im abgesicherten Modus den Treiber deinstalliert. Nach Neustart ging der Monitor bis der Treiber wieder automatisch installiert wurde. Habe bereits auch den Treiber manuell installiert aber das gleiche Problem. Was soll ich machen?

Mein System:
Samsung SpinPoint F3 HD103SJ 
Be quiet BQT E8-400W (3 Jahre Garantie)
LG BH10LS30 Blu-Ray Brenner
Thermalright HR-02 Macho 
Arbeitsspeicher Corsair XMS3
Prozessor i7 2600k
Mainboard Asrock Z68 Pro3
Interne Grafikkarte möchte ich nutzen


----------



## melanie2323 (13. Dezember 2011)

Auf dem Monitor kommt nur "Windows wird gestartet" dann ist der  Bildschirm schwarz. Auf dem LCD mit dem DVI Kabel geht es. An was liegt  das Problem??


----------



## melanie2323 (13. Dezember 2011)

Niemand da? Brauch ich einen neuen Thread für das Problem?


----------



## Hatuja (13. Dezember 2011)

Die Grafikeinheit ist die in die CPU integrierte Intel HD, richtig?
Welche Treiber hast du denn installiert? Die von der Treiber CD? Wenn ja, kann das schon der Grund sein. Die sind nämlich immer relativ alt!
Ich hatte mit meinem HTPC am Anfang ebenfalls heftige Probleme mit dem HDMI Ausgang. Mein TV meldete dann allerdings immer "Frequenz nicht unterstützt", obwohl Auflösung und Wiederholrate stimmten.

Zum Glück hat Intel dann einen neuen Treiber veröffentlicht, der bei mir das Problem löste.
Ich würde dir daher Raten, den neusten Intel- Treiber für die Grafikeinheit zu installieren!

Bei mir läuft übrigens der 8.15.10.2509 mit Datum vom 31.08.2011.


----------



## melanie2323 (13. Dezember 2011)

Mein Treiber: Intel HD Graphics Family

Ich rede glaube ich im dem Thread mit mir selber Weiß niemand ein Rat?


----------



## Hatuja (13. Dezember 2011)

Das meinte ich, "CPU integrierte Intel HD" = "Intel HD Graphics Family"!
Ich wollte nur nochmal auf Nummer sicher gehen.
Wenn du die Treiber von der beigelegten CD installiert hast, kann es sein, dass der diesen Fahler verursacht hat.
In neueren Versionen der Treibers ist dieser Fehler möglicherweise schon behoben worden.

Also Lade dir mal bitte die neuste Version des Treibers und installiere diese:

Dieser für die 64Bit  Variante von Windows 7:
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&DwnldID=20676&ProdId=3319&lang=deu

Und dieser für die 32Bit Variante:
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&DwnldID=20673&ProdId=3319&lang=deu

(ich hoffe die Links funktionieren)


----------



## melanie2323 (13. Dezember 2011)

Den Treiber vom Link Intel HD Graphics Family (152252) hatte ich ja runtergeladen. 

Ich habs aber geschafft. Fragt mich nicht warum aber seitdem ich den älteren Treiber 155250 installiert habe läuft alles wie geschmiert


----------



## KonterSchock (14. Dezember 2011)

steck denn monitor vor erst mal mit dem DVI an, zieh dir die neusten updates ,neusten treiber drauf, was hast du denn fürn TFT?

,,, ooh ok läuft jetz alles?


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Dezember 2011)

Hast du das Bios des Mainboards schon aktualisiert?
Wenn nein, mach das mal und normaler Weise sollte die IGP auch ohne Treiber gehen, mit dem Standard Windows Treiber.


----------

